# Your Favorite Stabat Mater (Hymn to Mary)



## regenmusic

What are your favorite Stabat Maters?

Listening to Charles Villiers Stanford - Stabat Mater (1906).





I found this interesting page: http://www.stabatmater.info/
The author mentions her husband had 211 stabat mater cds.


----------



## GreenMamba

Pergolesi's is excellent
John Browne's is perhaps his best piece


----------



## Ingélou

I am not widely experienced, but I do love Vivaldi's best of those I have heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm not a fan of Stabat Maters in general, but in addition to those mentioned by Vivaldi and Pergolesi, I think Szymanowski's is strangely compelling.


----------



## Bulldog

How about a little applause for Haydn's Stabat Mater. There's also Poulenc and Dvorak.


----------



## D Smith

I love Poulenc's and Vivaldi's and Pergolesi's and would also mention these by Boccherini and Astorga; well worth listening to:


----------



## Pugg

Rossini miles ahead , it's so beautiful and harmonious, Dvorak comes second and then a lot more .


----------



## Xaltotun

Dvorak and Liszt (as a major part of _Christus_ oratorio) are what I've liked best thus far.


----------



## helenora

Rossini, Poulenc, Vivaldi, Pergolesi, they are not in order of importance to me.....depends on a mood what I'd like to listen to this week or this day....


----------



## isorhythm

Palestrina!


----------



## Azol

Pugg said:


> Rossini miles ahead , it's so beautiful and harmonious


Indeed! Giulini recording is my favorite Stabat Mater.

:cheers:


----------



## Delicious Manager

Szymanowski. Simply stunning.


----------



## Picander

I would choose Pergolesi's Stabat Mater.

And the transcription that Bach did of this piece (BWV 1083) is wonderful too:


----------



## Ferrariman601

I have to go with Haydn's. I've even found myself singing the "Pro Peccatis" and "Flammis Orci" arias in the car


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Stabat mater, D383 is also a nice option.


----------



## Sonata

Bulldog said:


> How about a little applause for Haydn's Stabat Mater. There's also Poulenc and Dvorak.


Excellent choices.
My favorite stabat mater of all is Dvorak's. It is so haunting and heart wrenching.


----------



## davidpneff

Without a doubt it is Pergolese's _Stabta Mater_. I especially love the version with Philippe Jaroussky


----------



## scratchgolf

Rossini by miles and miles for me. I do not need to suffer. I celebrate life. The same people who attacked Rossini for writing music that was "Too Uplifting" must have been absolutely miserable.


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi and Pergolesi. Also, I liked what little I've heard from Rossini's Stabat Mater.


----------



## JCS

I find myself choosing not according to the composer, but according to how well a composer interprets each stanza of the poem. Vivaldi handles every stanza well, but his is an abridged version. Pergolesi has only a few interpretative blips, when he forgets the poem. Dvorak is incredibly attuned to the words throughout his rendition. Palestrina is beautiful, but of one tone, where the poem needs more variety. Rossini, with the exception of two stanzas, is in opera mode. Verdi is attuned to the words.


----------



## Pugg

JCS said:


> I find myself choosing not according to the composer, but according to how well a composer interprets each stanza of the poem. Vivaldi handles every stanza well, but his is an abridged version. Pergolesi has only a few interpretative blips, when he forgets the poem. Dvorak is incredibly attuned to the words throughout his rendition. Palestrina is beautiful, but of one tone, where the poem needs more variety. Rossini, with the exception of two stanzas, is in opera mode. Verdi is attuned to the words.


Great new insight _and_ first post, welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Rossini and Vivaldi's are easier to enjoy. But I would still vote for Pergolesi.


----------



## JSBach85

It's so difficult to have only one... I will mention my favourites:

Josquin Desprez (1440-1521)

Capilla Flamenca / Dirk Snellings: 




Vivaldi (1678-1741)

Ensemble 415 / Chiara Banchini: 




Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)

Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini: 




Agostino Steffani (1653-1728)

I Barocchisti / Diego Fasolis: 




Luigi Boccherini (1743 - 1805)

Ensemble 415 / Chiara Banchini: 




Joseph haydn (1732 - 1809)

The English Concert & Choir / Pinnock:


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85 said:


> It's so difficult to have only one... I will mention my favourites:
> 
> Josquin Desprez (1440-1521)
> 
> Capilla Flamenca / Dirk Snellings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivaldi (1678-1741)
> 
> Ensemble 415 / Chiara Banchini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
> 
> Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agostino Steffani (1653-1728)
> 
> I Barocchisti / Diego Fasolis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luigi Boccherini (1743 - 1805)
> 
> Ensemble 415 / Chiara Banchini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph haydn (1732 - 1809)
> 
> The English Concert & Choir / Pinnock:


But, if you have the gun pointed at you and you had to choose, it would be........?


----------



## silentio

The Josquin's is supreme. You both feel the pain and overcome it through serenity. 

The Vivaldi's and Pergolesi's are a bit melodramatic. But in the right hands (the great countertenor David Daniels for the former, and Kathleen Ferrier for the latter), they can be highly spiritual and emotionally draining. 

For larger scale Stabat Mater, I like Verdi's, Dvorak's and Poulenc's.


----------



## JSBach85

Pugg said:


> But, if you have the gun pointed at you and you had to choose, it would be........?


I would say Vivaldi. I have a special predilection for the sacred works of Vivaldi since I first listened to it while visiting a Cathedral several years ago.


----------



## T Son of Ander

My favorite is definitely the Szymanowski, but I also like the Vivaldi & Haydn. Brilliant has a good collection of Stabat Maters if one is so inclined.


----------



## Joe B

I like many, but at this moment I'd have to tip my hat to Paul Mealor's "Sabat Mater," which he wrote after his grandmother died.








Release Date: 14 November 2011
Record Label: Decca Classics
Catalogue Number: 4764814
Location of Recording: Saint Jude-on-the-Hill, Hampstead, London
Total Running Time: 01:13:45
Performed by Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## jasper01

Pergolesi and since people recommended it I am now listening to Haydn's. Wonderful music!


----------



## leonsm

Dvorak's Stabat Mater is my favorite.

After that: Vilvadi's and Pergolesi's.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rossini's is by far my favourite, both to listen to and to sing.


----------



## Bulldog

Szymanowski's my first choice followed closely by Dvorak and Haydn.


----------



## joen_cph

As mentioned in #8, there's a very impressive Stabat Mater in *Liszt'*s _Christus Oratorio._


----------



## RockyIII

I have three recordings of _Stabat Mater_, which I rank as follows:

1. Pergolesi - most outstanding, conveys the great sense of anguish
2. Vivaldi - excellent
3. Rossini - beautiful work but too grandiose and operatic for the subject to suit my taste


----------



## AeolianStrains

Vivaldi's is my absolute favorite. To me this is the most dolorose of the bunch.


----------



## flamencosketches

AeolianStrains said:


> Vivaldi's is my absolute favorite. To me this is the most dolorose of the bunch.


Yes, this. I think I read your post a couple weeks ago and went to listen to the Vivaldi Stabat Mater, and it really did it for me.

Pergolesi's is good too. So is Arvo Pärt's.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi "Stabat Mater" Abbado/Ricciarelli/Valentini


----------



## infracave

JSBach85 said:


> It's so difficult to have only one... I will mention my favourites:
> 
> Josquin Desprez (1440-1521)
> 
> Capilla Flamenca / Dirk Snellings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivaldi (1678-1741)
> 
> Ensemble 415 / Chiara Banchini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
> 
> Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agostino Steffani (1653-1728)
> 
> I Barocchisti / Diego Fasolis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luigi Boccherini (1743 - 1805)
> 
> Ensemble 415 / Chiara Banchini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph haydn (1732 - 1809)
> 
> The English Concert & Choir / Pinnock:


Nice list ! I've always been partial to modal polyphony, so i'd choose the Josquin over all others, even though it's just a motet compared to multi-movement works.


----------



## larold

I've sung Haydn's and would put in a word for it.


----------



## jasper01

This week it has been Vivaldi's Stabat Mater with Andreas Scholl. Sublimely beautiful and I listen to it over and over. Next week? Who knows.


----------



## jasper01

On Spotify there is a playlist of almost 15 hours of Stabat Maters put together by "Merceriai" to enjoy. Wow!


----------



## paulbest

Bulldog said:


> Szymanowski's my first choice .


agree 1st choice


----------



## paulbest

AeolianStrains said:


> Vivaldi's is my absolute favorite. To me this is the most dolorose of the bunch.


agree with this also


----------



## NLAdriaan

I prefer Dvorak


----------



## larold

I've sung Haydn and Vivaldi, like Haydn better.


----------



## DavidA

Pergolesi with period instruments


----------



## Josquin13

Like others on this thread, I like the Stabat Mater by Josquin Desprez, but also those by Orlando Lassus (nearly as much as Josquin's), Giovanni Palestrina, Alessandro Scarlatti (which is one the best, IMO), Giovanni Pergolesi (ditto), Antonio Vivaldi, & Franz Josef Haydn.

Lassus: 



Palestrina: 




Alessandro Scarlatti: 



My two other favorite recordings of Scarlatti's Stabat Mater are as follows:
--Theatre of Early Music, Daniel Taylor, Emma Kirkby: 




https://www.amazon.com/Alessandro-S...ti+stabat+mater&qid=1581870123&s=music&sr=1-3
--Il Seminario musicale, Gerard Lesne, Sandrine Piau: 




https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-St...ti+stabat+mater&qid=1581870123&s=music&sr=1-7

Pergolesi (the new recording from Diego Fasolis is superb, but I've also liked Christophe Rousset's 1st recording on Decca very much, too; although I've not heard his recent 2nd recording on Alpha: 








https://www.amazon.com/Pergolesi-Stabat-Mater-Laudate-Confitebor/dp/B00FESL264





As for recordings of Josquin's Stabat Mater, the excellent Capilla Flamenca/Dirk Snellings recording--linked earlier in the thread--is one of the best (here it is again: 



), but I slightly prefer Ensemble Jachet de Mantoue's recording on Calliope, which isn't on YT and can be difficult to find nowadays (unless you download):

The full 6:37 minute Stabat Mater can be listened to here: http://www.classicalm.com/en/composition/31067/Desprez---Stabat-mater---Jachet-de-Mantoue
https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Desprez-Stabat-Mater-Magnificat/dp/B001UTVOA0
https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Desprez-Mater-Magnificat-Salve-Ensemble-Mantoue/dp/B01K8QKVBI

Haydn:
Performed on modern instruments (which is worth hearing for soprano Arleen Auger's singing alone): 



Performed on period instruments: 




Here are some other Stabat Maters that I listen to & rate highly, but are more off the beaten track:

--John Browne: which is an underrated Stabat Mater, in my view. I find it difficult to choose between the three excellent performances below, but in the end I probably prefer the music less transposed up:













--Miquel de Ambiela: 



https://www.amazon.com/Oreja-Zurbar...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1581869001&sr=1-1
--Pedro de Escobar (I like the recording by New York Polyphony, but it isn't on YT): 



--Alonso Perez de Alba: 




--Arvo Pärt: 



--James McMillan:


----------



## Helgi

I listened to James MacMillan's Stabat Mater in bed last night and thought I would have nightmares


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater - Paul Mealor


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> I listened to James MacMillan's Stabat Mater in bed last night and thought I would have nightmares


rotflmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I did have a plan to make a playlist of several Stabat Mater to dive into. I also fell in love with James MacMillan's work. Think I heard Pergolesi and some renaissance versions. My favorite must be MacMillan, since I wanted to hear it several times.


----------



## iMmusic

Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, followed by Vivaldi and Rossini


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


>


just placed this in my queue :tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Vivaldi. 

Especially the recording by Michael Chance, The English Concert & Choir, Trevor Pinnock. Closely followed by James Bowman, The Academy Of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## flamencosketches

I love the Vivaldi. I have the Bowman/Hogwood/AAM as well as Marie-Nicole Lemieux with Jean-Christophe Spinosi and the Ensemble Matheus, on Naïve, and I prefer the latter. This recording's use of a theorbo as continuo is fascinating. Moreover I prefer the sound of a female alto rather than Bowman the countertenor. No countertenor hate here, I just think a woman's voice works better in this particular piece.

I must hear the Haydn, and the Pärt. The Szymanowski is also great. I was less impressed with the Poulenc, the other famous 20th century Stabat Mater, but I owe it another chance.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> just placed this in my queue :tiphat:


It all fall's in place now


----------



## maestro267

Either Stanford or Howells for me.


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> I love the Vivaldi..


I was just asking myself, "Is Vivaldi my favorite composer?"

I have always said Bach was but recently I have been questioning myself.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I was just asking myself, "Is Vivaldi my favorite composer?"
> 
> I have always said Bach was but recently I have been questioning myself.


Happens to me weekly


----------



## AeolianStrains

eljr said:


> I was just asking myself, "Is Vivaldi my favorite composer?"
> 
> I have always said Bach was but recently I have been questioning myself.


I wouldn't call him my favorite, but certainly my favorite Baroque composer. Bach is technically brilliant, but Vivaldi moves me more.


----------



## Jacck

Dvořák, Pergolesi, Scarlatti, Vivaldi

Domenico, 





and Alessandro


----------



## Shosty

I haven't listened to many Stabat Maters but I love Vivaldi's, and the Bowman, Hogwood, AAM recording is my favorite.


----------



## sstucky

Herbert Howells.


----------



## gellio

My vote goes to Papa Haydn!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Pergolesi but recently i've fallen in love with Boccherini's the version by LABELLE/SARSARA ENSEMBLE.


----------



## musichal

I only have the Pergolesi and Scarlatti, and really only listen to the former. Now I see I need to hear others. Think I'll order a Boccherini and Vivaldi. This is why I am here; great thread!


----------



## ahinton

Szymanowski's wonderful one has had several well deserved mentions upthread, so time for another, methinks! The one from Liszt's _Christus_ (which has also had some mentions) is likewise impressive.


----------



## SanAntone

The one that first comes to mind is Poulenc's _Stabat Mater_.






Composer: Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc (7 January 1899 -- 30 January 1963) 
Orchestra: BBC Philarmonic Orchestra
Choir: Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Choir of Gonville & Caius College, Cambridge
Conductor: Christopher Robinson
Solist [Soprano]: Judith Howarth

_Stabat mater_, for soprano, chorus and orchestra, written between 1950-1951


----------



## gellio

I'll take Papa Haydn's above all others!


----------



## gellio

AeolianStrains said:


> Bach is technically brilliant, but Vivaldi moves me more.


Same, in generally, but the St. Matthew and St. John's passions move me to no end.


----------



## Ultimate Stabatmater Web

www.stabatmater.info has been completely renewed![/COLOR]
We look forward to your reactions! [email protected]
▶ Ultimate Stabat Mater Website
▶ videotrailer 



Please forward this message, then many more people can enjoy a musical journey of discovery through 30 countries, along more than 300 composers who wrote music on the same text: the Stabat Mater from 1400 up to now.
On behalf of the Ultimate Stabat Mater Website Foundation, The Netherlands
Ignace Verberk, Hannie van Osnabrugge.


----------

